# My Newly Acquired 2005 Bianchi San Lorenzo



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

*My New Ride, Just received it. I'm interested in your thoughts and if you have one your opinion of it. *


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

*I like it. How it rides ? *


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I took it for a quick spin around the block yesterday, need to get it dialed in. So far so good.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The San Lorenzo would have been my first road bike, but by the time I could afford a road bike, Bianchi was out of my size and I had to get a 928 C2C the following year. I was very impressed with the San Lorenzo, though never was able to ride one since I'm too small. I knew a few guys who really liked that one for sure!


----------

